
Solution to track scroll depth for variable height pages - ioanarebeca
http://blog.cognetik.com/2018/03/20/new-solution-google-tag-managers-scroll-depth-trigger-solve-variable-height-problems/
======
Tecco
I've been struggling with this for some time, thank you!!

